# Lets see some powerful head



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

I will start with an absolutely fantastic head.


----------



## Tihannah (Dec 27, 2009)

Wooowww! Now THAT'S a man!! lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There isn't one that compares with Deejay!!








Here is my 11 month old, taken today and Onyx in the background weighs more than Karlo...she is mistaken for a male now and then, but has a feminine head.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is my big head boy. Just in looks only though, he is very humble.


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

My little man is too young to even begin to be added here...but there are some fine looking headshots already!


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Sigurd, taken at 10 months, weighing 80 lbs! He's my hunk!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

For a female, Kacie has a powerful head:








just before her 2nd birthday, after a bath.








^Last winter^


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Jane, Kacie is so pretty!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, Amy! She is a sweet girl, but serious when she feels the need.
In the first pic, you can see her terrible underbite. Her upper teeth go behind the lower ones, and she sometimes has trouble eating raw, takes her sweet time!
She really needs braces or a good orthodontist...we may have to have some pulled in the future








Bison and Sigurd are very handsome hunks, too!


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow, what pretty eyes she has. They are all beautiful. Zeva's eyes aren't that bright. They are almost hard to see in her dark face.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Such stunning, noble dogs! Why is it that I want to put a smoking jacket and reading glasses on Bison???


----------



## kkalligher (Jan 29, 2010)

OK, glad I got this figured out. Sean at 10 months.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Fluffy pupster head










Dena's strong yet feminine head, Keefer's big boy head at 5 months old










Powerful head.....tilts!










My handsome boy


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

My boy is just a pup... I can't let him see Deejays noggin!!


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

How about heads that _will be_ powerful? My little Kilo, 4 months old.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Still maturing...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: thaliasmomHow about heads that _will be_ powerful? My little Kilo, 4 months old.


Eeeeee, I didn't realize he was a coatie!!!







'Bout time we saw some pictures.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Here's the big powerful head that I live with at about 9 months old..


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh wow stunning head turners ya all have there!!!


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are a few of Samson!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Jack & Kanyon von Jagenstadt, both are son's of Gigi von Jagenstadt.</span></span>
*


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Those are some big red heads!

My Otti, he's still growing, someday his head and chest will grow into those legs









Luther's big head 









My husband's dog, Gideon


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Love Jack & Kanyon!


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

*<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Here's Jack & Kanyon's mom Gigi with her daughter Jette.</span></span>*


----------



## thaliasmom (May 3, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> Eeeeee, I didn't realize he was a coatie!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I am weak in the face of ear fwuffies.







(my camera is _really_ slow. it is hard to get photos!) /endthreadjack


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie's very serious head.....on her 3rd birthday last year....









And one of my smiley favorites.....still a "baby" at 5 months in this picture.....


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenniferDSuch stunning, noble dogs! Why is it that I want to put a smoking jacket and reading glasses on Bison???


Yes, I caught him the other day sitting in that chair in his smoking jacket, smoking a pipe and reading "101 Ways to Get Your Owner to Play Ball or Tug".


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser at 13 months old:


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh man...that third picture is awesome! How old is he?


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>96 pound Tony at 8 months</span>


----------



## jay d (Nov 28, 2009)

Gimmee a few more months!!!!







[/img]


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Zeno...


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jay dOh man...that third picture is awesome! How old is he?


If you are replying to my post, he was about 12 months when that pic was taken, 17 months now.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Sam...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Ultro (Zeno's son)...


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pictures of beautiful dogs!

Lucas & Heidi's snowy heads:


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't even want to say what I thought this thread was about when I saw it... Here are some photos I took this morning (we call him Big Head sometimes).


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Dante v. Wildhaus ~ 4 1/2 years old


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

powerful head of the spotted variety....


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

*Spots is nice! Glass eyes too!*

While awaiting Hogan's maturing... I like the Catahoula's head!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

Delta at the Beach


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Kaiser's Intense Gaze*


----------



## Kurys Mom (Oct 11, 2008)

Tytan is almost a year.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar's head, at 6 months


















Cody's head, 6 years










Isa head, 4 years


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

here's dresden~ 10 months old











and raven~ 5 years old


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Head shots*

 What happened to Kaiser's head?


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

*strong head*

Here's a hunky Shiloh head--can't you tell he loves to pose?



















And here is my Mack truck of a girl (some would say her head is too masculine, but I love it!):


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Kaiser's Head Shot*


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Vio79 said:


> I don't even want to say what I thought this thread was about when I saw it...


If this wasn't a dog forum.... 

Here's Logan, RIP


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, she has "the look" in this one, I think it means "stop taking pics mom or I'll stop looking at you!". I know it's a bluff because she will NEVER stop watching me 98.8 percent of the time!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Did I hear head shots?








How's this?








Oh, you said POWERFUL head shots. 








Trying to give good face, but still a puppy. 








Hope to have a powerful, yet feminine head sometime soon.


----------

